# Only in FL, a women gets in car crash while shaving her bikini area



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/dpps/n...while-shaving-bikini-area-fc-20100308_6447120



> Woman Crashes While Shaving Bikini Area
> Updated: Monday, 08 Mar 2010, 2:56 PM EST
> Published : Monday, 08 Mar 2010, 9:25 AM EST
> 
> ...


and no you don't want to see pics.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

ha! that's great!


----------



## Sugar Cone (Jan 2, 2010)

Wait, what? Does this make any sense to anyone else? Surely they mean to say the ex-husband, and not Judy. Right?



> Dunick said that Judy had burns from the passenger side air bag that proved he had not been in the driver's seat. The air bag in the driver's seat had not deployed.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Mr. Judy is the ex-husband.


----------

